# I despair at times ...



## mathepac (21 Mar 2020)

Every home to receive Covid-19 information booklet
					

Every home in the country is to receive a special information booklet about Covid-19




					www.rte.ie
				




From the report:-

"Every home in the country is to receive a special information booklet about Covid-19.

Minister for Health Simon Harris said that from next week, the Frequently Asked Questions booklet will be posted out to homes for free by An Post.

Mr Harris said that he is very conscious that there is a lot of information coming at us about the virus and that this is "very welcome news". "

How many premises, vehicles, local offices, deliverers' and other hands will the booklets pass through before they reach their destinations?. What guarantees can  Simon & Co can offer us that the booklets are not and will not be a source of spreading the infection?

I have been actively discouraging junk mail distributors from working in our estate. My letter box says "No Junk Mail" which to me means any item not specifically addressed to me or "The Householder" at my address. Their views now correspond with mine.

Unaddressed  items go straight in the bin, as will Simon's booklet


----------



## Eireog007 (21 Mar 2020)

If that’s the case how can you guarantee that pretty much any item, person or surface you come into contact with are not a source of infection? You could spend the next few months disinfecting everything you touch or live in a bubble.
How about you stop spreading needless hypothetical situations with no facts behind it. It’s stuff like this that ends up on whatsapp etc causing fear and illogical actions which are detrimental to the common good.
Just continue to do as we have been doing and keep washing hands regularly, social distancing, self isolation if showing any symptoms.


----------



## mathepac (21 Mar 2020)

Eireog007 said:


> How about you stop spreading needless hypothetical situations with no facts behind it.


Simon's booklet is a fact or at least it's being reported as one on RTE. 

I decide who and what comes into my home and under what circumstances during the current crisis. I don't want Simon & Co putting uninvited and potentially infective junk through my letterbox on the one hand while telling me to protect myself on the other.


----------



## SDMXTWO (21 Mar 2020)

mathepac said:


> Every home to receive Covid-19 information booklet
> 
> 
> Every home in the country is to receive a special information booklet about Covid-19
> ...


It's an important doc, not since the 1960's and the nuclear booklet. Lightly spray the booklet with a mild bleach and wipe and read.


----------



## Leper (21 Mar 2020)

mathepac said:


> Every home to receive Covid-19 information booklet
> 
> 
> Every home in the country is to receive a special information booklet about Covid-19
> ...



Crazy Post, to say the least.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2020)

Hi mathepac

You can complain using one of the free postcards 









						An Post to send every Irish household two free postcards as part of new campaign - Extra.ie
					

An Post has launched a new campaign to encourage Irish communities to stay in touch during this difficult time.



					extra.ie


----------



## mathepac (21 Mar 2020)

Yet another mad idea.


----------



## noproblem (21 Mar 2020)

With only so many shops and places open it would surely make more sense to have Gardai patrol these areas during opening time and break up groups of people in groups and the youth congregating. Time too for the closing down of all places selling alcohol. Often wonder what the thousands of guards are doing most of the time. You don't see them at all anymore


----------



## Thirsty (22 Mar 2020)

"Time too for the closing down of all places selling alcohol"

Seriously? Bad enough that I can't leave the house, at least let me enjoy a glass of wine on an evening!


----------



## seamus m (22 Mar 2020)

Englands system about overrun we need to close our borders


----------



## seamus m (22 Mar 2020)

50 euro tap limit on card not till the end of month !!!


----------



## moneymakeover (22 Mar 2020)

What relic of the past requires an information booklet to be delivered to every house?

Reminds me of the iodine tablets sent to every household

And the millennium forest certificate

As soon as the information booklet is printed it will be out of date


----------



## Thirsty (22 Mar 2020)

Not everyone is on broadband, or has a smart phone. My father still reads a print newspaper everyday.

 (and offers it to me to read when he's finished; I haven't the heart to tell him I've read 4 papers online already )

Edit to add - this is one information leaflet we want to be out of date!


----------



## Leper (23 Mar 2020)

moneymakeover said:


> What relic of the past requires an information booklet to be delivered to every house?
> 
> Reminds me of the iodine tablets sent to every household
> 
> ...



I hope this helps to answer your question:-

1. Those who crowded into beauty spots yesterday and the Sunday before?
2. The cretinous found-ons in that pub in Co Kildare yesterday.
3. The loopy shoppers trying to build pyramids of loo paper.
4. Those who are not going to give in to the virus by not observing the 2 metre self distance rule.
5. Those who couldn't care less about spreading the virus.


----------



## noproblem (23 Mar 2020)

No words needed on my part.
https://www.facebook.com/365076723656400/posts/1753149598182432/


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2020)

moneymakeover said:


> What relic of the past requires an information booklet to be delivered to every house?


The people who are least likely to be on-line. They are the same group which is most at risk.


----------

